# locust



## Exodus (Feb 28, 2008)

does any 1 no they best thing to feed locust i normally give them apples but they go off so quick i just wonderd if any1 had any other ideas??: victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

i give mine grass and spring greens


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

i put a tub of cress in with mine


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

pretty much any greenary i feed them. grass, sprouts, lettuce, brocolii, cucumber ect ect. same for crixs


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

I usually feed grass and occasionally potato (though they seem to vary as to whether they will eat it) and other relatively dry veg

I tend to avoid overly moist foods such as cucumber - nothing kills off locusts like a bit of humidity.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I give mine what I give my beardie.

Salad leaves, cucumber, apple, strawberries, squash etc..


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i find that they eat they greens more i offer the locust i have some carrot and apple they dont really eat it like the crickets i say water cress and little gem that type.


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

hey sorry to hijack but ive just started keeping locusts as feeders for my beardies, what is the best way to giv them water, at the moment i have a polystyrine cup with damp spagnm moss, is this ok or will it be to humid???


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

they will get the water from the greens you provide.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah sorry I need to hijack too, my locusts won't eat. I've been using them about 2 months now, and they never seem to eat anything. I've tried a number of things, lettuce, broccoli stalk, tiny pieces of apple, anything. But nope, they're not interested?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

try water cress or grass but wash them 1st.
and also make sure they are warm coz i find they wont eat if its too cold in the house.


----------

